# New member



## BigDan (Feb 4, 2012)

New member, I live in northwest Mississippi. Love to coyote hunt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Dan.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

welcome to the brotherhood dan. hope you got some pics to show us.lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're glad you could make it BigDan.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT BigDan, good to have you here.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome bigdan--have a good read or two, lots of topics.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome BigDan, if ya love to coyote hunt, this is the place to be.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bigdan. You came to the right place if you love to hunt predators. Good to have you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome BigDan !


----------

